# Are there Big Foot snow goose decoys?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Every so often, I see a reference to Big Foot snow goose decoys. Does Big Foot really make these or are guys just referring to full-body snows?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I remember right, they made big foot snows for maybe a year or two....than it was discontinued.

I wonder why, I heard they were very nice.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Bigfoot is going to fire up the presses again this year and make snows and blues. I bought some this last spring and they are AWESOME.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I heard that you can order them directly through Clinton...if you're willing to order like ten dozen. I'm not sure how true that is.

It's about time they do...there is a serious void of quality snow/blue full bodies on the market. Bigfoot will make a killing if they start pumpin' them out.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

If they maid a both Snow and Blue I would buy a ton.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

There are only three places that you will be able to buy them. Clinton Decoys does not sell direct to the consumer. They make snows and blues. If you guys are interestesed in splitting the shipping I am going to be driving down to pick mine up. The three places you can buy them are Knutson's in MI..R&R Sports in Clinton Iowa and the Worm Ranch in IL..


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Is there a place on the Web I can see them? :computer:


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

No, where do you live maybe I could show you one of mine. If you go to www.customnorthwinds.com there are some that were cans that Jim painted to snows and blues. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and go to other products. I was esataic to get mine this spring....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hoggr,

Are snows and blues the same price? I know a lot of comapanies charge more for blues. Also, are they the same price as bigfoot honkers?

I'd like to see a picture of them too if anyone has one they can post or knows a link where I can see them it be appreciated.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

They are supposed to be the same price for the snows and the blues. I don't know the price yet but hope too within the next couple of weeks. I am trying to get clinton decoys to make the full feeder model. What would you guys want more of Originals or full feeders??????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Feeders all the way.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Snows and Blues are the same price. I am not sure of the price yet but it is cheaper than the cans if you buy a quantity. more than 8 dozen.....


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

They are supposed to be the same price, I hope to know on that in the next couple weeks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll have to check and see if they will sell just the white heads.I have 3 doz. Canadas and white heads would make them blues.A goose would not know the difference and we would get double duty out of them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good thing to bring up Ken. When I hunted with Dennis Hunt around 4 yeas ago, he had white heads for all of his bigfoots. I haven't seen any for sale since. It would be interesting to know where to acquire them.


----------



## Northup (Jun 26, 2002)

Most company's sell replacement heads. Buy an extra set and paint them up as blues. Pretty easy and it will save you some money.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Like someone else said Jim Jones at www.customnorthwinds.com will paint them up for you and they do look great!! I help out jim some times and see the quality of work that he does and you can't beat it!! Drop him a line and he will be more then happy to help you out. He also now offers head flocking for all types of decoys!! This guy just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

They sell them but quanities are usually low.....i have seen them available for the last couple years!


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I talked to the Worm Ranch yesterday and they said they are getting 1000 orignals of the snows and blues and then 1000 feeders in snow and blue but they didn't know a price yet.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

2,000 snow bigfoots! Man, if they won't committ to that spread what will they committ to!? That'd be one hell of a spread.


----------

